# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Tltravail] MODERATEUR de contenu Web/Correcteur

## mamybodo

Je cherche un emploi que je pourrais exercer  domicile:Modrateur ou correcteur ou autre.
Etudie toutes propositions,
Ci-joint mon CV

----------

